# AKC trial



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck to everyone running tomorrow! It looks like it will be a little cooler (not 100! 8) ). If anyone gets the chance to take some pics, I would really like to see them.

Rut


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Where has TAK been through all of this? He wasn't picked up by the black helicopters was he? :lol:


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

He will probably sign up under a different name  

He's still at the National Endurance NSTRA trial.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

NHS said:


> Where has TAK been through all of this? He wasn't picked up by the black helicopters was he? :lol:


Here I am!
Never would sign up under anything other than TAK! Hell Bwhter named his child after me!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad to see you made it. Nothing has changed much in the last week. Now you just have to check a dozen forums to catch up on everything, but other than that its all the same. :mrgreen:


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

Art Cox won the Open Limited Gundog, with his dog Ivy. Ivy is now Utah's newest field champion. Congrats to both.

Destrie Hansen won the Amatuer Gundog a 5 point major today with his dog Ida.


----------

